# untranslatability = η μη μεταφρασιμότητα, το αμετάφραστο



## nickel (Aug 27, 2010)

Το παρακάτω είναι μέρος του κειμένου που υπάρχει σήμερα στη σελίδα της Wikipedia με τον τίτλο untranslatability. Το μεταφέρω χωρίς αλλαγές (ενώ σε άλλες περιπτώσεις δεν αποκλείεται να κάνω περικοπές ή και διορθώσεις). Το υπόλοιπο θα ακολουθήσει κάποια άλλη μέρα. Όπου το θεωρώ σκόπιμο, προσθέτω την ελληνική απόδοση κάποιων όρων. Η προσπάθεια γίνεται στο πλαίσιο συλλογής όρων της μετάφρασης μέσα από κείμενα για τη μετάφραση (δείτε εδώ).


*Untranslatability* *[η μη μεταφρασιμότητα, το αμετάφραστο]* is a property of a text, or of any utterance [εκφώνημα], in one language, for which no equivalent text or utterance can be found in another language.

Terms are, however, neither exclusively translatable nor exclusively untranslatable; rather, the degree of difficulty of translation depends on their nature, as well as on the translator's abilities.

Quite often, a text or utterance that is considered to be "untranslatable" is actually a _lacuna_, or lexical gap [λεξικό κενό, λεξιλογικό κενό]. That is, there is no one-to-one equivalence between the word, expression or turn of phrase in the source language [γλώσσα-πηγή] and another word, expression or turn of phrase in the target language [γλώσσα-στόχος]. A translator can, however, resort to a number of translation procedures to compensate for this.

*Translation procedures

*_N.B.: The majority of examples and illustrations given below will involve translating to or from the English language._

The translation procedures that are available in cases of lacunae, or lexical gaps, include the following:

*Adaptation [Προσαρμογή]*

An *adaptation*, also known as a *free translation [ελεύθερη μετάφραση]*, is a translation procedure whereby the translator replaces a social, or cultural, reality in the source text [κείμενο-πηγή, πρωτότυπο] with a corresponding reality in the target text [κείμενο-στόχος, μετάφρασμα]; this new reality would be more usual to the audience of the target text.

For example, in the Belgian comic book _The Adventures of Tintin_, Tintin's trusty canine sidekick _Milou_ is translated as _Snowy_ in English, _Bobbie_ in Dutch, _Kuttus_ in Bengali, and _Struppi_ in German; likewise the detectives _Dupont_ and _Dupond_ become _Thomson_ and _Thompson_ in English, _Jansen_ and _Janssen_ in Dutch, _Jonson_ and _Ronson_ in Bengali, _Schultze_ and _Schulze_ in German, _Hernández_ and _Fernández_ in Spanish, and 杜本 and 杜朋 (_Dùběn_ and _Dùpéng_) in Chinese. [Στα ελληνικά: Ντυπόν και Ντιπόν.]

This is particularly notable in the translation of the names of Disney characters, as many names employ similar vocal sounds or puns.

Adaptation is often used when translating poetry, works of theatre, and advertising.

*Borrowing [Δανεισμός]*

See also: Loanword

*Borrowing* is a translation procedure whereby the translator uses a word or expression from the source text in the target text unmodified.

In English text, borrowings [δάνεια] not sufficiently anglicised are normally in italics.

*Calque [Μεταφραστικό δάνειο, έκτυπο]*

*Calque* entails taking an expression, breaking it down to individual elements and translating each element into the target language word for word. For example, the German word "Alleinvertretungsanspruch" can be calqued to "single-representation-claim", but a proper translation would result in "Exclusive Mandate". Word-by-word translations [κατά λέξη μεταφράσεις] usually have comic value, but can be a means to save as much of the original style as possible, especially when the source text is ambiguous [αμφίσημο, ασαφές] or undecipherable [μη αποκρυπτογραφήσιμο, παντελώς ακατανόητο] to the translator.

*Compensation [Αναπλήρωση]*

*Compensation* is a translation procedure whereby the translator solves the problem of aspects [πτυχές, όψεις, διαστάσεις] of the source text that cannot take the same form in the target language by replacing these aspects with other elements or forms in the source text.

For example, many languages have two forms of the second person pronoun, namely an informal form and a formal form. This is known as T-V distinction, found in French (_tu_ vs. _vous_), Spanish (_tú_ vs. _usted_), Russian (_ты_ vs. _вы_), Dutch (_jij_ vs. _u_) and German (_du_ vs. _Sie_), for example, but not contemporary English. Hence, to translate a text from one of these languages to English, the translator may have to compensate by using a first name or nickname, or by using syntactic phrasing that are viewed as informal in English (I'm, you're, gonna, dontcha, etc.), or by using English words of the formal and informal registers, to preserve the level of formality.

*Paraphrase [Περίφραση, περιφραστική απόδοση]*

*Paraphrase*, sometimes called *periphrasis*, is a translation procedure whereby the translator replaces a word in the source text by a group of words or an expression in the target text.

An extreme example of paraphrase can be found in the BBC reports of June 22, 2004, of the identification of the "most untranslatable" word. The word chosen is _Ilunga_, a word supposedly from a language in the Democratic Republic of the Congo. The BBC article states that "Ilunga means 'a person who is ready to forgive any abuse for the first time, to tolerate it a second time, but never a third time'."

Incidentally, the word _Ilunga_ is of questionable provenance, as some Congolese (notably the Congo government) claim that it is simply a name, without additional connotations. See the article Ilunga for more information.

Another example of paraphrase is the Portuguese word _saudade_, which is often translated at a loss into English as "the feeling of missing a person who is gone". Yet another example, similar to the Portuguese "saudade", is "dor" in Romanian, translated into English as "missing someone or something that's gone and/or not available at the time".

An example of untranslatability is seen in the Dutch language through the word _gezelligheid_, which does not have an English equivalent, though the German equivalent _Gemütlichkeit_ is sometimes used. Literally, it means cozy, quaint, or nice atmosphere, but can also connote time spent with loved ones, the fact of seeing a friend after a long absence, or general togetherness. Such gaps often lead to word borrowing, and have done so historically.

*Translator's note [Σημείωση του μεταφραστή]*

A *translator's note* is a note (usually a footnote [υποσημείωση] or an endnote [σημείωση τέλους]) added by the translator to the target text to provide additional information pertaining to the limits of the translation, the cultural background [πολιτισμικό υπόβαθρο], or any other explanations.

Some translation exams allow or demand such notes. Some translators regard resorting to notes as a failure, although this view is not shared by most professionals.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 1, 2010)

nickel said:


> An example of untranslatability is seen in the Dutch language through the word _gezelligheid_, which does not have an English equivalent, though the German equivalent _Gemütlichkeit_ is sometimes used. Literally, it means cozy, quaint, or nice atmosphere, but can also connote time spent with loved ones, the fact of seeing a friend after a long absence, or general togetherness.



Απλώς να προσθέσω ότι στα γερμανικά υπάρχει και η, πρακτικά ίδια, λέξη _Geselligkeit_, που αντιστοιχεί σε πολλές από τις πιο πάνω έννοιες της ολλανδικής (για να μην δημιουργηθεί η εντύπωση ότι αποδίδεται στα γερμανικά _μόνο_ ως _Gemütlichkeit_).


----------



## nickel (Jan 3, 2011)

Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω, μήπως και μας διαβάσει κανείς που ενδιαφέρεται, τα παρακάτω για τα επίθετα σε *–ιμος*:

*-ιμος -ιμη -ιμο* & *-σιμος -σιμη -σιμο* & *-ξιμος -ξιμη -ξιμο* & *-ψιμος -ψιμη -ψιμο*, ανάλογα με το χαρακτήρα του συνοπτικού ρηματικού θέματος από το οποίο παράγεται : επίθημα επιθέτων παράγωγων από ρήματα• δηλώνει ότι το προσδιοριζόμενο είναι κατάλληλο, μπορεί ή πρέπει να δεχτεί την ενέργεια που εκφράζει το ρήμα από το οποίο παράγεται: _(εκλέγω) εκλέξιμος, (εκπαιδεύω) εκπαιδεύσιμος, (επεξεργάζομαι) επεξεργάσιμος, (κολάζω) κολάσιμος, (φορολογώ) φορολογήσιμος, (αρδεύω) αρδεύσιμος, (διαγράφω) διαγράψιμος. _|| σε παραγωγή από ουσιαστικά: _(σύνταξη) συντάξιμος._
ΛΚΝ​
Τα επίθετα αυτά φτιάχνουν το αρνητικό τους όχι με στερητικό *α–*, αλλά με το μόριο _*μη*_, π.χ. 
μη αναγνωρίσιμος = non-identifiable
με ανανεώσιμος = non-renewable
μη αγώγιμος
μη ανακοινώσιμος
μη ανακτήσιμος
μη ανατρέψιμος
μη αξιοποιήσιμος
μη απασχολήσιμοι
μη βελτιώσιμος
μη εκλόγιμος
μη ενέσιμα
μη επεξεργάσιμος
μη εφαρμόσιμος
μη κατοικήσιμος
μη κοινοποιήσιμος
μη μεταδόσιμες
μη ρευστοποιήσιμα
μη συντάξιμα
κ.ο.κ.

Όπως είπαμε κάπου αλλού, νομίζω, αυτά θα έπρεπε να φτιάχνουν χωριστά λήμματα στα λεξικά, ιδίως τα δίγλωσσα, αφού συχνά έχουν μονολεκτικές αποδόσεις.

Με το μόριο _μη_ φτιάχνουν αρνητικό και τα ουσιαστικά, π.χ. _μη αναγνωρισιμότητα_ κ.ο.κ.

Υπάρχουν και τα επίθετα σαν το _αμετάφραστος_ (_αναξιοποίητος, ανεφάρμοστος, ανεπεξέργαστος_ κ.ο.κ.), αλλά έχουμε το γνωστό πρόβλημα της δισημίας, δηλ. _αμετάφραστος_ είναι αυτός που δεν μπορεί να μεταφραστεί, αλλά πιο συχνά αυτός που δεν μεταφράστηκε.

Δεν πιστεύω ότι είμαστε έτοιμοι για νεοπλασίες (sic) του είδους *_αναναγνωρίσιμος_, *_αναναγνωρισιμότητα_.


----------



## SBE (Jan 3, 2011)

Οι Ντυπόν και Ντιπόν του Τεντέν, δεν είναι ελαφρώς διαφήμιση κατά της απλογράφησης των ξένων ονομάτων;


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 4, 2011)

Καλημέρα! 

Δεν συμφωνώ απόλυτα με το free translation ως συνώνυμο του adaptation. 

Επίσης, για όλα αυτά υπάρχουν απείρως καλύτερες πηγές από τη Wiki... αλλά είμαι σίγουρος πως το ξέρεις. :)

Τέλος, κάποιες θεωρίες λένε πως δεν υπάρχει untranslatability, αλλά αν υπήρχε εγώ θα διάλεγα το αμετάφραστο ως απόδοση.


----------



## Costas (Jan 4, 2011)

SBE said:


> Οι Ντυπόν και Ντιπόν του Τεντέν, δεν είναι ελαφρώς διαφήμιση κατά της απλογράφησης των ξένων ονομάτων;


Σωστή!


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2011)

SBE said:


> Οι Ντυπόν και Ντιπόν του Τεντέν, δεν είναι ελαφρώς διαφήμιση κατά της απλογράφησης των ξένων ονομάτων;



Καλημέρα. Οι οπαδοί της αντιστρεψιμότητας έχουν και καλύτερα επιχειρήματα, αλλά δεν με έχουν πείσει ούτε τα καλύτερα (π.χ. τα _ι_, _η_ και _υ_ δεν φτάνουν για να καλύψουν την ποικιλία των _ και [i:]). Το συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα είναι και λίγο αστείο. Το πρώτο θα το προφέρουμε με παχύ «υ» σε περίπτωση που έχουμε πραγματική διαφορά αυτού του είδους;

Αλλά εδώ δεν έχουμε οδηγό για την ορθογραφία της λέξης στην ξένη γλώσσα, δεν μας πάει σε Dupont και Dipont. Το γαλλικό είναι διακωμώδηση της διαφορετικής ορθογραφίας με την ίδια προφορά (Dupond et Dupont) και στα ελληνικά διακωμωδούν το φαινόμενο με την περίπτωση των δικών μας ομόηχων Ντυπόν και Ντιπόν. Δεν ξέρω αν το συλλογικό les Dupondt αποδόθηκε στα ελληνικά με «οι Ντυιπόν».

Οι υπέρμαχοι της απλοποίησης είναι πάντως διατεθειμένοι να δεχτούν εξαιρέσεις: ο κ. Ι να γράφεται Υ για να μπορούμε έτσι να φτάσουμε στο Hue. ;)_


----------



## Costas (Jan 9, 2011)

nickel said:


> Οι οπαδοί της αντιστρεψιμότητας έχουν και καλύτερα επιχειρήματα, αλλά δεν με έχουν πείσει ούτε τα καλύτερα (π.χ. τα _ι_, _η_ και _υ_ δεν φτάνουν για να καλύψουν την ποικιλία των _ και [i:])._


_
Το ότι δεν έχω 5 μαρκαδόρους για να αποδώσω τα 5 χρώματα που βλέπω, αλλά έχω τρεις, πώς οδηγεί στο συμπέρασμα ότι επομένως είναι καλύτερο να τα ζωγραφίσω και τα 5 με έναν, σε μονοχρωμία;

Γιατί για το όνομα Ευτύχης Ευτυχίδης να θεωρήσουμε καλύτερη μεταγραφή το Eftihis Eftihidis από το Eftyhis Eftyhidis?_


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2011)

Costas said:


> Το ότι δεν έχω 5 μαρκαδόρους για να αποδώσω τα 5 χρώματα που βλέπω, αλλά έχω τρεις, πώς οδηγεί στο συμπέρασμα ότι επομένως είναι καλύτερο να τα ζωγραφίσω και τα 5 με έναν, σε μονοχρωμία;
> 
> Γιατί για το όνομα Ευτύχης Ευτυχίδης να θεωρήσουμε καλύτερη μεταγραφή το Eftihis Eftihidis από το Eftyhis Eftyhidis?



Ένα επιχείρημα θα ήταν ότι με τις λέξεις μπορεί να θέλουμε να κάνουμε δουλειά, όχι να ζωγραφίσουμε. Όταν μιλάμε, μας αρκεί να επικοινωνούμε με _ένα_ «ι». Στα προφορικά έχουμε φτάσει σε απλοποίηση που τα γραφτά, με το καθρέφτισμα της ιστορίας, δεν θέλουμε ακόμα να πάρουν. Θα υπάρχει αιωνίως η αντίθεση ανάμεσα στον απλοποιημένο ήχο και τα ετυμολογικά σκέλεθρα στο γραπτό; Προς τα πού θα γίνει η αλλαγή; Θα γίνει ο ήχος των λέξεων πιο περίπλοκος ή το γραφτό πιο απλό; Ήδη απλοποιήσαμε τον τρόπο που γράφουμε τις ξένες λέξεις, υποτίθεται ότι απλοποιούμε και τα ξένα ονόματα. Γίνεται και το αντίστροφο: ο Eftihis Eftihidis μπορεί να είναι μια λύση όταν δεν μπορούμε να συμφωνήσουμε αν πρέπει να είναι Eftyhidis ή Eutichides — και το δεύτερο δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με τον ήχο της λέξης. Με άλλα λόγια, η απλοποίηση είναι το μέλλον. Ναι, κάποια μέρα θα γράφουμε _ο Εφτιχίδις ατίχισε_. :)

(Όπως κατάλαβες, μου αρέσει να σου σερβίρω τα εφιαλτικά μου σενάρια για το μέλλον.)


----------



## Costas (Jan 9, 2011)

Το 'εφιαλτικό' σενάριο _ο Εφτιχίδις ατίχισε_ δεν με ενοχλεί καθόλου, αντιθέτως (τόσο που στο μπλογκ μου παλιότερα είχα γράψει κείμενα ακριβώς έτσι, και έτσι τα έχω αφήσει). :) Αλλά όσο έχουμε το παλιό σύστημα, ας το χρησιμοποιούμε στις μεταγραφές για λόγους διάκρισης. Δηλαδή, _και_ να ζαλωνόμαστε στα ελληνικά το φορτίο των πέντε _, και να μην το χρησιμοποιούμε σε περιπτώσεις που κατά τη γνώμη μου θα μας ξελάσπωνε εν μέρει από μεταγραφικά αδιέξοδα, αυτό το θεωρώ αυτοτιμωρητικό. Αν μια μέρα κάνουμε το μεγάλο βήμα προς τη ριζική απλοποίηση στη γραφή, τότε βεβαίως η ζημιά από την απώλεια των πολλών  της μεταγραφής θα είναι τελείως ασήμαντη μπροστά στο κέρδος από την απλοποίηση της ελληνικής γραφής._


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2011)

Μα αυτό είναι το θέμα με τα μεταβατικά στάδια: κάποιοι θα γράφουν _Έρμανν Έσσε_, κάποιοι _Χέρμαν Χέσε_ και οι περισσότεροι κάτι που δεν είναι ούτε το ένα ούτε το άλλο. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 9, 2011)

Costas said:


> Δηλαδή, _και_ να ζαλωνόμαστε στα ελληνικά το φορτίο των πέντε _, και να μην το χρησιμοποιούμε σε περιπτώσεις που κατά τη γνώμη μου θα μας ξελάσπωνε εν μέρει από μεταγραφικά αδιέξοδα, αυτό το θεωρώ αυτοτιμωρητικό._


_
Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μ' αυτό._


----------



## Marinos (Jan 20, 2020)

Words That Don't Translate 
https://eunoia.world/


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2020)

*Eunoirophrenia = The peace of mind that comes with having pleasant dreams.

Το σωστό είναι Euneirophrenia, βέβαια. Όνειρα γλυκά...  
(Για όσους θέλουν να πιάσουμε τα 5 εκατομμύρια λέξεις.)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 21, 2020)

Adronitis = Frustration with how long it takes to get to know someone

Μπα, κι εγώ που 'λεγα πως «αδρονίτιδα» θα 'ναι μάλλον το στερητικό σύνδρομο απ' την απαγόρευση χρήσης δρόνων...


----------



## antongoun (Jul 1, 2020)

Και γιατί σε αυτό το ακαδημαϊκό κείμενο οι θεσμικές ονομασίες "House of Commons" και "House of Lords" αντιμετωπίστηκαν σαν "λεξιλογικά κενά" και μη μεταφράσιμες, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω. Κι έτσι έχουμε το παρακάτω κείμενο σε ωραία, στρωτά ελληνικά: 

«Ο βασιλιάς έπρεπε να διαπραγματεύεται με τα δύο _Houses _σχετικά με το νομοθετικό έργο, ενώ η μίξη μοναρχικών, αριστοκρατικών και δημοκρατικών στοιχείων, όπως εκφραζόταν από την τριμερή σχέση μεταξύ Στέμματος, _House of Lords_ και _House of Commons_, ήταν θεμελιώδης για τη λειτουργία του βασιλείου. Ο βασιλιάς χρειαζόταν τη στήριξη του _House of Lords_, το _House of Lords_ τη στήριξη του _House of Commons_ και αυτό με τη σειρά του την υποστήριξη του εκλεκτορικού σώματος. Το _House of Lords_, με τη λήξη του αγγλικού εμφυλίου, σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί για 12 έτη (1649-1660) κατόπιν απόφασης του _House of Commons_, σύμφωνα με την οποία "το _House of Lords_ είναι άχρηστο και επικίνδυνο και πρέπει να καταργηθεί", όμως επανήλθε με την Παλινόρθωση».


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2020)

Με τόσο σαφείς και διαδεδομένες αποδόσεις, η επιλογή είναι ακατανόητη.

Βικιπαίδεια: Κοινοβούλιο του Ηνωμένου Βασιλείου
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Κοινοβούλιο_του_Ηνωμένου_Βασιλείου


----------

